# Official Rules, Teams, & Entrys/Hunting Contest 2008



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are the rules for the '08 Women’s Forum Hunting Contest.

1. Our contest will run from Aug 15th 2008 - January 31, 2009
Please have all entries entered by February 15, 2009
We have decided to have 3 people to a team.

2.All entry's must be killed on or after Aug 15th 2008 and not earlier in the year please.

3.All deer will be measured using the gross score as measured by Pope and Young or Boone & Crockett measuring instructions. Use the sum of all normal point measurements AND abnormal point measurements (add row E column 4 to the subtotals of columns 1, 2, and 3). See the link below for an online calculation. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer (If you measure your deer incorrectly and catch the error before the deadline you may enter a corrected score (please indicate it is a correction on your posting)

** if you have a buck that scores less then 50 you will still get 50pts

4. Each Person is allowed to enter one buck and one doe. The first one entered will be counted...even if you kill the world record the following week. 

5. Does are worth 50 pts 

6. Other Antlered big game are worth 100pts.(one entry each species) 

7. Unantlered big game worth 50pts(one entry per species)

8. Small game( turkeys, rabbits, rodents, squirels etc.) are worth 15 pts each with a maximum entry of 15.

9. Bow kills only...no gun, as it is an Archery contest...crossbows allowed in states where it is legal.

**. You must post a pic or post a video link of to count as scored! All pics must include You, Your Bow, and the Harvested Animal 
(no pic or video NO SCORE/ All pics should be tasteful (tongues hanging out is okay, but no pics of a skinned animals

And the teams are as follows
Team 1
BOWHUNTER920
huskerbabe
snowfeather

Team 2
smurphysgirl
TN-archerychic
tothewoodz

Team 3
bowtech-babe
Rose-n-Arrows
Barb Carslson

Team 4
Lady Hunter
alpinebowwoman
mrsa3dhunter

Team 5
Doe_eyes76
Quenie3232
genuine Jewell

Team 6
Baby Bow
DeeS
absolutecool

Team 7
BOWdacious
archergurl07
JuiceBoxHero

Team 8
irefuse
Lady Sage
CountryWoman

Team 9GIRLS LIKE BIG RACKS TOO
SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
Tn_huntress
Alpha Doe

Team 10
Jag
Kadydid211
tmyidalsgirl

Team 11
laurie6805
jmolinarn
IdahoGirl

Team 12
melam
Critter Gitter2
BossRam

Team 13
mathewsgirl13
Witchy1
BowHunterChck13

Team 14
morgansgirl
kimmiedawn
Chiquita_hunt3r

Team 15
z28melissa
WomenGoneHuntin
Drenalinymph

Team 16
Xforce Girl
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
lady531

Please use this thread for official contest entry's . . .Go here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=733491 to talk about all the fun we are all going to be having:cheer2:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, here is one I got today. Not sure I will score this one, will let ya'll know soon! No comments on the person in the pic. :embara:


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

50 points for Team 7 - shot this doe tonight at 18 yards!!!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

50 points for team 5! whitetail doe!


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

*50 pts for Death By Does*

big doe down.


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

*thats team 15*

team 15 death by does


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

*50 points for team Girls Like Big Racks Too!*

50 pts for team 9 whitetail doe


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

*50 points for team 15*

Death by Does has struck again :banana:


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

great job!!! i hope to add more points this weekend


----------



## birddogmomma (May 11, 2006)

*50 pts for Girls like big racks too!!!*







I hope this picture works cause I can't get just the one of me to download!!


----------



## BossRam (Jul 22, 2008)

*Team "12"*

Here's 30 points for our team.

Husband came in from checking the trail cam and said there were some chickens out back (ruffed Grouse).I grabbed my bow, and a judo pointed arrow and we headed to the "back" feild.
Saw 6 grouse total but only connected on 2 
Our deer season starts Nov. 1 , and runs the whole month, so hopefully I can put a doe, and 1 or 2 bucks on the ground (allowed 1 each of mule and whitetail deer)
Good luck to all
BR


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

*Team 10 scores!!*

My Kansas buck. Couldn't resist on this guy. 10 yard shot. He was working the edge of a milo field. There were scrapes about every 10 ft. Made a nice double lung shot on him and he didn't travel far. 

I'm taking my step son out tomorrow for youth rifle. This buck got him pretty excited.

Glad to be back in Missouri.

Annie


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Way to go Annie.... Nice buck !!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW!!!! Why can't I get one like that!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Adding 15 points for Team 2: Chicks with Sticks
(pic is a little gross, sorry)


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

CountryWoman said:


> Here are the rules for the '08 Women’s Forum Hunting Contest.
> 
> 1. Our contest will run from Aug 15th 2008 - January 31, 2009
> Please have all entries entered by February 15, 2009
> ...


shootergrl is now joining Team 16:cheer2:


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

Another 50 points for Team 7


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Another last-minute 50 pointer for team 15 :thumb:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

oops! That one doesn't count, just realized only 1 doe entry allowed. :embara:


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

*50 more points for team 15...Death by Does*

got a spike...my season is over, getting ready for 3-D.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Before this contest ends, my buck that I posted in late October scored just a little over 124 after deductions. It rough scored 127 1/4. My biggest yet, but not a monster. Our season is officially over here and I have no doe...not that I didn't try.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I forgot to post a picture of one of my bucks...none scored over 50 points...Oh well!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

*137 2/8" Team #9 Girls Like Big Racks Too!*

He measures 137 2/8"

I couldn't get the photo to download because it was already posted once. Archery Talk won't let me down load the same picture. So I hope it counts even if it was posted on it's own thread...Big Buck Down! For team Girls Like Big Racks 2.


----------

